# Sticky  Then & Now



## CorgiPaws

Mousse's breeder sent me some puppy pictures of him, and I just about died, he was such a cuuuute baby. Of course I didn't even get to meet him until he was over a year and a half old. 
Anyway, I thought it might be fun to do a "Then and Now" post. Of course the baby danes aren't that old, so there's not much of a difference. It's so funny, how when you bring home a wrinkly little ball of puppy, it's hard to imagine them as adults... at least for me it is! 
I'm quite proud of them all. 

Annie









Mousse









Zailey









Braxton









Timber









Kola


----------



## DoglovingSenior

PuppyPaws said:


> I'm quite proud of them all.
> AS WELL YOU SHOULD BE! They are all BEAUTIFUL! And, SO healthy looking. I just adore puppies but love the grown versions even more! Annie is Adorable, Mousse is Stunning, Braxton makes one want to steal him, Timber looks like an Adult already, Kola seems so Contemplative. Ok, where's my Zailey girl?
> 
> Please refer me to the thread on how you acquired so many puppies at once? Thanks!


----------



## CorgiPaws

DoglovingSenior said:


> AS WELL YOU SHOULD BE! They are all BEAUTIFUL! And, SO healthy looking. I just adore puppies but love the grown versions even more! Annie is Adorable, Mousse is Stunning, Braxton makes one want to steal him, Timber looks like an Adult already, Kola seems so Contemplative. Ok, where's my Zailey girl?
> 
> Please refer me to the thread on how you acquired so many puppies at once? Thanks!


Zailey is there now, the link was broken at first. 

There isn't a thread, I don't think. 

Braxton I looked long and hard for. Timber is from the same breeder (not related whatsoever) and she stood out to me when we went to look at Braxton's litter. I ended up buying her a month and a half later. Kola was just a good opportunity and I really wanted a chocolate merle when I got Timber... and of course fell in love with her, a fawn merle, but it just didn't QUITE satisfy the itch for another chocolate. SO< that's how I got three puppies in a two month span. We had planned on getting 4-5 more danes when we bought our house, I just thought they would be more spaced out than that. 
I might get a blue harl or blue mantle NEXT year, if I found the right one. But for now, I'm puppied out. I want a good, long break from puppy training. And my floors would like a break from it, too! LOL


----------



## DoglovingSenior

Thats my girl - I still think about that AWFUL VET>  Just think, standing under Annie, she was SOOoooooo cute & still is, The Princess. Thanks


----------



## hmbutler

What a great idea. Your dogs are all so beautiful Linsey!! I can't believe how young Timber is, I thought she was fully grown! I love love love her even more now with the puppy pic haha

Here's my rascals (I include Nala because she acts like a dog :thumb


----------



## meggels

Oh jeeze, I love them all so much. I met an older couple two weekends ago who had just gotten two black danes, 2 months old. Romeo & Ruby. I couldn't resist telling them about you and Natalie/Jon and your huge collection of danes lol.


Here are my two:

Murph











And Abbie:


----------



## chowder

PuppyPaws said:


> Mousse's breeder sent me some puppy pictures of him, and I just about died, he was such a cuuuute baby. Of course I didn't even get to meet him until he was over a year and a half old.
> Anyway, I thought it might be fun to do a "Then and Now" post. Of course the baby danes aren't that old, so there's not much of a difference. It's so funny, how when you bring home a wrinkly little ball of puppy, it's hard to imagine them as adults... at least for me it is!
> I'm quite proud of them all.


First, I'm gonna just have to come and get me some of those Annie cheeks one of these days!!! I just love that face!!

Second, what software are you using for your photo's? I'm talking about the software that makes your sig and your groupings where you add the descriptions and all. I need to find a better photo software and I like what you do with yours.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

I LOVE puppy pics! I never thought I would have a baby pic of Ari because I adopted him when he was about 8 months old. Living in a small community though I was told by a friend where he came from. About 2-3 miles from where I live. The thing is that while he was wandering our neighborhood, and after we took him in no-one posted missing dog signs or messages. It's a typical story here in the islands.....family gets cute puppy....puppy gets too big,destructive, too much trouble etc.... and they end up dumped somewhere else. That became obvious when I told the story to my daughter, about his background, she did some digging and came up with my boy's puppy pic :high5:









And here is the adorable Kai monster


----------



## Scarlett_O'

I shall play with mine today and then post them tonight!:biggrin: I LOVE this kind of thread!!


And OMG.....Annie and Mousse!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

OMG - they are all so adorable!!! <3 


Harleigh,then/now by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr


Phoebe,then/now by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

And... some things never change :wink:

Cuddling,then/now by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr


----------



## KlaMarie

Rayne <3

9 weeks:










6 months:


----------



## rannmiller

First and foremost, I demand more baby Mousse pictures!!!

Unfortunately I don't have any puppy pics of Penny on my computer (when I got her 10 years ago, I was only using my 35mm camera) and I got Milo when he was already 1 1/2 years old so no puppy pics sadly :frown: 

Peyton the princess on the other hand was very well photographed as a baby :biggrin:

Then (Peyton at 7.5 weeks):









Now:


----------



## Tobi

Great idea Linsey! Finally a Baby Mousse picture!!! :biggrin:

Everybody's pictures are so adorable, it's so funny how much they change! 

Here's my brat.

9 weeks 14 months


----------



## Caty M

Tess at 8 weeks, 5.5 months:



















Bishop at 8 weeks, 15 months:


----------



## CorgiPaws

chowder said:


> First, I'm gonna just have to come and get me some of those Annie cheeks one of these days!!! I just love that face!!
> 
> Second, what software are you using for your photo's? I'm talking about the software that makes your sig and your groupings where you add the descriptions and all. I need to find a better photo software and I like what you do with yours.


Ummmm... paint. LOL
For any other picture editing I just use picasa, but putting pictures together, good ol' paint does the trick!


And I love everyone's baby pics! Keep them coming!!


----------



## emilie




----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## minnieme

I LOVELOVELOVE this thread!!! b'awwwwwwwwww!


----------



## meggels

IM GOING TO STEAL THEM ALL!!!


I love Bubba. He reminds me of a cartoon dog. And he reminds me of Irma-Goat, the frenchie I showed/loved like my own with that bottom lip


----------



## kady05

Everyone's dogs were so adorable as pups!

Here are mine..

Wilson:

12wks.:










2 1/2yrs.:










Piper:

8 or 9wks:










22 months:










Sako:

11wks:










10 months:


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## leilaquinn

surrender day (how could you dump him and leave?








3 months








second day home








7 months?








now, big boy, loves his dad.


----------



## Donna Little

I've only had 2 of my guys since they were babies. I had to scan their baby pics. I'm not sure digital even existed when they were youngsters...
Briana at 9 weeks on the ride home. 







And now at 11 yrs old.







Madison when she was 9 weeks in my husbands pocket.







And now at 17.


----------



## minnieme

All of you are making me wish I had Minnie puppy pics!! Boooo!!!!


----------



## lauren43

OMG the puppy pics are to die for.

Annie has changed soooo much from puppy to adult, her fur, her nose stripe...She is such an adorable girl!
And Mousse, I just love him. His coloring, his ears, his face...*drooling*

Donna, your babies are to die for as well. I just love seniors, esp when they turn gray...Madison.


----------



## cprcheetah

I can't find Shellie's puppy picture they sent me, but here's one of the first ones I took of her at 5 & 1/2 months old









& Now at 2 & 3/4 years old (her birthdays on the 23rd)









Zoey at 7 weeks old









Zoey at 5 & 1/2 years old









Ziva at 4 months old









Ziva at 16 months old


----------



## Noodlesmadison

I love this!
They are adorable


----------



## malluver1005

*13 lbs.*








*115 lbs.*


----------



## cprcheetah

All these puppy pictures are giving me puppy fever BIG TIME!


----------



## CorgiPaws

AHHH, I am loyal to my 3 breeds, but I can't think of many things cuter than a little pit puppy. 

And baby Aspen actually made me "awwww" out loud. SO dang cute. 

Keep them coming!!


----------



## Hadley

Everyone's puppies are absolutely adorable..but the adults are even cuter in my opinion! Great looking bunch . 








My baby bully. I met him when he was 3 months old, but couldn't take him home from the shelter until about 5-6 months due to him being sick. He was sooo cute. Look at those little legs!








Here is the most recent picture of him. His face is so white .









This one was taken over the Summer. He's still a crazy ol' dog!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

I sadly dont have baby pictures of 1/2 of my crew....but for the ones that I do have here they are!

Brody, Pug/x....we got him the day he turned 8 weeks old, these are 2 of my favorite all time pictures of him!!:biggrin:










Rhett, Border Collie...He was flown in to me the day after he turned 10 weeks old!










And Im trying to find pictures of Miss Ducki that I like to show the word...so I may come back at a later date to add her!!:wink:


----------



## catahoulamom

Loving all of these baby pictures! I'm gonna explode if I see one more baby dane! Edsfkgjsdfk!!

Topher was 8 months when I got him, so I don't have any puppy pics, same goes for Rambo. But here are some baby Finny pictures!

6 weeks, before I adopted him:















8 weeks









Taken today @ the beach (he's turning 3 on Nov 4th):


----------



## DeekenDog

Love this thread! Deeken was around 9 months when I adopted him so no puppy pics  Everyone else should definitely keep the puppy pics coming though!!!


----------



## maplewood

Hadley said:


> Everyone's puppies are absolutely adorable..but the adults are even cuter in my opinion! Great looking bunch .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby bully. I met him when he was 3 months old, but couldn't take him home from the shelter until about 5-6 months due to him being sick. He was sooo cute. Look at those little legs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the most recent picture of him. His face is so white .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was taken over the Summer. He's still a crazy ol' dog!


I love the oldies!! Puppies are a dime a dozen, but them white faced seniors just make me melt!


----------



## Rodeo

Rodeo at 3-4 months









And at 8 months 


















And I've only had Duke for 2 weeks so I'll just post a puppy pic :biggrin1:


----------



## DaneMama

I'm finally off the road and on my laptop...so MY TURN!

Bailey 5 weeks old









Bailey 4 years old









Akasha 8 weeks old









Akasha 2 years old









Shiloh 8 weeks old









Shiloh 3 years old









Zuri 5 weeks old









Zuri 10 months old









Emmy 1 year old (I don't have any digital copies of her puppy pictures)









Emmy 5 years old (she's getting so grey so fast!)


----------



## Scarlett_O'

OHHH....Natalie.....that baby picture of Zuri is ADORABLE!!!!! I thought she was my favorite out of your girls...now I know she is!!LOL

And Shiloh in the cat toy!!AHAHA:laugh: SOOOO cute!!!


----------



## Rodeo

Ooooohhhhh I love Shiloh!!!!!


----------



## lauren43

maplewood said:


> I love the oldies!! Puppies are a dime a dozen, but them white faced seniors just make me melt!


I am right there with you! I love love love seniors!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

I don't think I ever realized just how gorgeous Shiloh is!!! WOW.

And I totally forgot to do a Rebel then and now:


----------



## angelbears

This is my boy Cane. The first pic is at the breeders and he is 6 weeks old. The second pic is from a couple of months ago and he is now 2 1/2, weighing in at 155 pounds.


----------



## schtuffy

I'm lovin' all the pics! 

Now you guys have got me itching to get off work so I can go home and do mine!


----------



## schtuffy

This was the day we picked Louis up from the airport, right outside the cargo area


This was the following week, when we got hit by a giant blizzard


Last Thanksgiving


This past April...pardon his frizziness, it was a super humid day!


----------



## Slayer Girl

Slayer at 10 weeks








Slayer as of late. 9 months old


----------



## DoglovingSenior

I'm gonna CRY-I have some of mine but can't do this! %^&*!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

DoglovingSenior said:


> I'm gonna CRY-I have some of mine but can't do this! %^&*!


Email them to me...Ill add them for you! (Ill PM you my email address)


----------



## Javadoo

Java at 4 weeks:











Java at 8 weeks:










Java at 5 months:










Java now:










Moka at 4 weeks:










Moka at 8 weeks:



















Moka at 4 months (she broke both bones in her back leg and had 2 surgeries):










Moka now, at 2 years old:










Java and Moka together at 2 1/2 (Java) and 2 (Moka)


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

meggels said:


> Oh jeeze, I love them all so much. I met an older couple two weekends ago who had just gotten two black danes, 2 months old. Romeo & Ruby. I couldn't resist telling them about you and Natalie/Jon and your huge collection of danes lol.
> 
> 
> Here are my two:
> 
> Murph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Abbie:


What is Abbie? 

And I don't have any puppy pictures of Dude. The one I had was an old school disposable camera picture and it got lost during the move. I'll post some of Buck when Nick finds the camera cord he lost


----------



## meggels

No idea. She came from a rescue down south and was transported up to CT. I believe she's a hound of some sort with something else, maybe a herding breed or a sporting breed, as her personality for the most part isn't typical hound.


----------



## chowder

I don't have any of Chelsy because we didn't have a digital camera almost 15 years ago when I got her. But I will try and scan a baby picture of her in this weekend. We didn't get Shade until he was 4 years old but I bet he was a cute little guy! Rocky was a rescue but we got him at 8 weeks so we have plenty of baby pictures of him!

*Rocky at 8 weeks the day I brought him home.
*


*Rocky at 3 years*


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

lauren43 said:


> OMG the puppy pics are to die for.
> 
> Annie has changed soooo much from puppy to adult, her fur, her nose stripe...She is such an adorable girl!
> And Mousse, I just love him. His coloring, his ears, his face...*drooling*
> 
> Donna, your babies are to die for as well. I just love seniors, esp when they turn gray...Madison.


That puppy picture makes him look like he has akita in him. I love his colors


----------



## Scarlett_O'

chowder said:


> I don't have any of Chelsy because we didn't have a digital camera almost 15 years ago when I got her. But I will try and scan a baby picture of her in this weekend. We didn't get Shade until he was 4 years old but I bet he was a cute little guy! Rocky was a rescue but we got him at 8 weeks so we have plenty of baby pictures of him!
> 
> *Rocky at 8 weeks the day I brought him home.
> *
> 
> 
> *Rocky at 3 years*


O.M.G!!!!! I LOVE Rocky!!!! I mean he is a DASHING fellow.....but OHHHHHHHHHH........him as a puppy just makes me melt!!!!


----------



## frogdog

I so agree...he looks like a stuff animal come to life...just wanna hug his neck!


----------



## Unosmom

I found couple pics on facebook when I got Uno at 5 months old, but I cant seem to copy them(they're on my sisters page), will have to see if I can upload later.


----------



## Unosmom

Ok, found one, this is Uno at 5 months old, I cant remember he was every that small (38 lbs)












Now (60 lbs and 5.5 years old)


----------



## chowder

Scarlett_O' said:


> O.M.G!!!!! I LOVE Rocky!!!! I mean he is a DASHING fellow.....but OHHHHHHHHHH........him as a puppy just makes me melt!!!!


Can you believe somebody sent that little boy to a rescue group? I think you're gonna have to get yourself a Chow puppy someday!!! (and a Dane puppy, and a Boxer puppy....... ) :biggrin1:

Oh heck....we just all need to live on one big happy dog farm together. Didn't they used to do that in the 60's!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

chowder said:


> Can you believe somebody sent that little boy to a rescue group? I think you're gonna have to get yourself a Chow puppy someday!!! (and a Dane puppy, and a Boxer puppy....... ) :biggrin1:
> 
> Oh heck....we just all need to live on one big happy dog farm together. Didn't they used to do that in the 60's!


No I cant NOT believe that!!!:frown:

And yes I MUST have another chow(or cross) again!:thumb: I had Sue-Ming growing up...her Momma was a full, red rough, Chow, and her Dad was Chow/Aussie. I LOVED her, she was my first best friend-aside from my little brother-she was my girl...then we had to re-home her when we moved into the RV........I think it is the true reason that I get so bitter when I see adds and hear of people who are rehoming because of moving!! (She looked like a smooth red Chow, but had a true herder's attitude!:wink


----------



## hmbutler

chowder said:


> Oh heck....we just all need to live on one big happy dog farm together. Didn't they used to do that in the 60's!


I'm all for it! And we can make sure when people say they sent their dog "to the farm", they actually did - to our big happy DFC dog farm family!! Haha. I hate our local laws here (2 dog ownership maximum, or you can apply to have more than 2, but I think most people get knocked back unless living on large properties etc, people like me in suburbia aren't allowed more than 2).


----------



## Sprocket

Okay I saw this and just HAD to post! 

Gunner the first DAY that we had him. We picked him up in SF at 9 pm the previous night 




































8 months


















The very first picture I took of him. An hour after owning him 









Sprocket at 8 weeks

















1 year


----------



## DaneMama

Gunner is GORGEOUS....Sprocket is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Caty M

So cute!! Love Gunner's colour and Sprocket is just adorable!


----------



## splitnightsky

lucky I got Scorch from a breeder so I have plenty of baby pics 

*2 1/2 weeks*









*6 weeks*









*3 months (when we got him)*









*6 months*









*8 months (Thanksgiving with his best friend)*


----------



## rannmiller

Too many cute puppies!!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro

All the puppies are so adorable!
Mousse never disappoints!


----------



## NewYorkDogue

Baby Mateo at 5 weeks










When I brought him home @ 8.5 weeks (14 pounds)









Mateo @ 7 months (2 weeks ago) (77 pounds)









His eyes turned from blue, to green to amber...


----------



## BoxerParty

Well, now I have puppy fever...and both of my monsters are still puppies!

Here's Malcolm at 8 weeks:










And at 9 months:











And my wee Lila at 8 weeks:










And at 6 months:


----------



## Sprocket

NewYorkDogue said:


> Baby Mateo at 5 weeks
> 
> 
> When I brought him home @ 8.5 weeks (14 pounds)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His eyes turned from blue, to green to amber...


Haha Sprocket was 7oz when I got him!

Gunners eyes did the same thing! I quite like the amber color


----------



## Herzo

Well I'm glad someone found this because I missed it the first time. What cute pictures of all the puppies and dog's. I so want a puppy again it has been so long. Sadly none of my dog's I had when they were puppies so no puppy pictures for me.

Natalie am I crazy, didn't you guy's have a black and white dane? 

A pie bald that's what I was thinking off just thought of it.


----------



## bernadettelevis

I love Kola <3 and all the other puppies <3<3

here is Levis at 8 weeks:
















2 years


----------



## CaliandBear

Bear 2 months









Now- 1yr 7 months old









Cali 6-7weeks old









now 8 1/2 months old









roxy 6 weeks old









now 3yrs old









shiloh 6-7weeks old









now 8yrs old


----------



## lucky

Sorry I'm late posting to this thread, only just saw it 

Lucky @ 2 weeks, 5 weeks, 8 weeks & now


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

I just have ones of Moose, as we got Maddie when she was 9 months and Jackson has only been with us for one whole day! lol

Then:

8 weeks old, the day before I brought him home:


12 weeks, sleeping in the banana box that was his bed:


Now, 1 1/2 years old:

Being handsome - 


Playing in the water with his BC friend-


----------



## CorgiPaws

I'm sticking this thread because it's pretty much my favorite thread ever, and it keeps being revived anyway.

Bring on more babies!!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT

OMG. I honestly have NO idea why I am just now seeing this thread! All the puppies on the previous pages I am coming to steal! So adorable!!!!

Here is Duncan at 9 weeks old, 18 pounds:








Duncan at 9 weeks with my son, hunting for sticks:








Duncan at 18 months and 100 pounds:


----------



## AveryandAudrey

Audrey when I got her






Audrey now


----------



## ciaBrysh

Okay here goes!

Here's Willow at 6 weeks she weighed about 8 lbs (she was a stray thats why I had her at 6 weeks for those wondering)









Here's Willow now at 1 year and 2months old, she now weighs 40lbs









And here's Raj at 10 weeks when we first brought him home from the shelter

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










And here's Raj now at 1 year 9 months, he weighs about 65 lbs


----------



## Maxy24

Tucker as a puppy (10ish weeks)


































Tucker now at 1.5 years:


----------



## twoisplenty

Mya at 4 weeks










Mya at 3 yrs










York at 7-8 weeks










York at 1 yr










Zoe at 4 weeks










Zoe at 18mths


----------



## MollyWoppy

Mollie; 17 Days Old <3









Mollie; 13 Weeks Old









Mollie; Now










Windy; Adopted 5/10 approx 2 years old: <3










Windy; Nowadays approx 3-1/2 years old


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

MollyWoppy;
Mollie; 13 Weeks Old
[IMG said:


> http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k502/pjablo/3-17-07005.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Mollie; Now


 WOW! Her colors really lightened up as she matured. Love love love her speckled nose feet and the tip of her tail, so cute!


----------



## Sprocket

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> WOW! Her colors really lightened up as she matured. Love love love her speckled nose feet and the tip of her tail, so cute!



Thats what I was going to say!


----------



## JoeynZoey

Zoey @ 11 weeks 









Zoey @ 3 1/2 years


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Copper then....










Copper now....


----------



## Caty M

The pic of Mollie at 13 weeks is just so cute!! And I LOVE that you bring Windy everywhere LOL. I've brought my Benny out on a leash a few times, but Boo just gets scared.


----------



## DandD

I just love all the puppy pictures!!! Sadly I don't have any of my 2 either, Dodger was 6 months when we got him from another family (just before he became a rescue) and Daisy was 4 months, so no cute tiny little baby pictures for me :frown:

This is as close as it gets, this was Daisy at 4 months:




















And now, well actually it was in November, but it gives you an idea of how much taller she is - LOL.


----------



## lovemydogsalways

8 Weeks old the second day we had her. Sorry it is small because it is off my cell phone.








11 months old, just taken two days ago.


----------



## xchairity_casex

oh ive got a few
cesar at 4 months old

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Cesar at 16month








and i thought since theres a few people showing kitty pics heres a picture of my kitty buddy when he was a kitten about 14 years ago








and hes a picture of him at about 10 years old









and heres nilla the bunny at 8 eeks old when i brought her hme








and here he is at little over a year old


----------



## BoxerParty

xchairity_casex said:


> oh ive got a few
> cesar at 4 months old
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content



OMG he was SOOOOOOOO adorable!


----------



## BoxerParty

I think I've posted on this thread before, but here are some updated shots:

(Unflattering pic of) Me & Malcolm at 8 weeks:











And my very handsome 1-year-old Malcolm!:


----------



## BoxerParty

And some Lila!


My wee at 8 weeks (and yet another unflattering pic of me):












And at 9 months:


----------



## aislin

I'm new, but I'll see if this works! These are my girls! I could keep posting puppy photos until the cows come home, but most of them aren't digital so I'll leave it at that. 

Keep the pics coming, I love seeing the now and thens coming out of this thread


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

So this then and now isn't quite puppy to adult. Its more puppy to older puppy, but he has grown so much I have to share! 
Jackson, 8 weeks old exactly:


9/10 weeks:



And a video, because he is just TOO freaking cute 
Jackson  | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

And now, at 4 months and 1 week old. My big boy


----------



## Kat

Awww this thread is too cute!

Ruby at about 10 weeks old:









Ruby at 2 years old:


----------



## Makovach

Oh the puppy fever!!!!

Just a little back round, I got Tucker at 4 weeks. He was full of worms, ticks, fleas, anemic, and all around a very sick sick boy. 
4weeks









6 weeks









9 weeks









Today

















I will have to find Annie's puppy pictures soon!


----------



## malluver1005

Kat said:


> Awww this thread is too cute!
> 
> Ruby at about 10 weeks old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby at 2 years old:


I love pug puppies!!


----------



## Gavin

Our 2 monsters


----------



## Kat

magicre said:


> she is small for a pug or normal size?
> 
> i wouldn't know, for i'm blinded by the cuteness factor and my pug is a trucker....short and widebodied


Well she's 16 pounds. She is on the smaller side for a pug. I got to meet her brother and aunt when I got her from the breeder and they are on the small side too. I saw pics of her mom who looked small too, but I never got to meet her because she was getting spayed when I picked Ruby up. The only measurement I have on her is her girth for a harness fitting, which is about 17 inches.


----------



## meganr66

first picture i got of ozai before buying him, he is 12 weeks here:








now!

















Belle first night we brought her home:








now!









Rudi first night we brought her home:








now!


----------



## Justapup

Snow at 6 wks









Snow 1 yr









Snow 2 yr









Koi 6 wks









Koi 1 yr


----------



## Rvent

OMG I can't stand it, all this puppy cuteness is making me want a puppy, and a bit jealous I can only imagine them as puppies, I rescued Babs at 3, Max recued at 2, and Macy rescued at 11... some pics of them anyway

Babs @ 9years






Macy @ 12






Max when I got him @ 2


----------



## thirdgenlxi

Love this thread!! All the puppy pictures are downright adorable! 

I don't think I ever put mine up.... here's a few

Piggy at ~6-9 months (??) old... this was the night I got her in March 2008... about 45-ish lbs




























Piggy now at ~ 5 yrs old..... the great turtle hunter, lol... 82 lbs






































Riley & Piper at ~8 weeks (maybe younger). Piper was 7 lbs and Riley 9 lbs... January 16th, 2011


----------



## thirdgenlxi

Piper




































Riley





































At 1 year since I took them in, so about 1 yr 2 months old... Piper @ 54 lbs and Riley at 47


----------



## thirdgenlxi

Sorry for so many... I can never pick just one, lol


----------



## lab mom

Loved the pics! I liked the pic with the birthday cake and candles. What kind of cake did Riley and piper have?


----------



## Deaf Dogs

ok, so the youngest dog I've ever had is Mouse, whom I adopted at 5 months, but I do have a pic of her at 4 months from her rescuer/foster mom.

and yes, that is a dane paw behind her LOL









And here`s Mouse now (well a couple of months ago, at 3.5 years old









Here's Oliver at just 6 months old (when I picked him up at the airport the day he flew here from Houston)









Here's Ollie now at 4 years old









Here's Annabelle, my sister's Westie Puppy at 10 weeks, she's hanging out with a 7 month old Oliver









9 month old Oliver and 5 month old Annabelle









Last pic I have of Oliver and Annabelle together Oliver 15 months old, Annabelle 11 months old. My sister sends me pics now and then (they moved to Ottawa) but the quality is so crappy (phone pics) that I wont share them...


----------



## thirdgenlxi

lab mom said:


> Loved the pics! I liked the pic with the birthday cake and candles. What kind of cake did Riley and piper have?


Thanks! It was mostly peanut butter with I think it was a cream cheese, cinnamon and carrot frosting. The cake had the peanut butter, honey, an egg, a little oil, carrots, flour, baking soda, and vanilla. It was a doggy specific recipe so all stuff they could eat no prob. They LOVED it! I almost tried some myself, hahah


----------



## EckoMac

Pictures from the people I bought/rescued him from 

















And now:

















No real puppy pics. He was cute when he was smaller, but now he's just my handsome bulldog boy. 

PS: You all have some beautiful dogs, and they were wicked cute as puppies too. It's impossible to pick a favorite.


----------



## Chocx2




----------



## Adkinspack




----------



## kelii

Reilly at 8 weeks






1st Birthday 






This one was taken a couple months ago. he turned out to be 55lbs


----------



## pogo

Harvey at 6 weeks










8 weeks









22 months now

















Chance first day home with us 18 months

















now almost 3


----------



## Grey




----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse

Logan at 8 weeks, 9kg (19.8lbs):









Logan at 4 months, 19kg (41.8lbs)


----------



## Neeko

Neeko, the night we brought her home. 










Neeko now.










Bruce, when we first adopted him. He was 18 months old. 









Bruce now.









Faolan, when we first adopted him. He was approximately 9 months old.










Faolan now.


----------



## catahoulamom

Neeko said:


> Neeko, the night we brought her home.


OMG... so precious!!! How perfect is she!


----------



## xchairity_casex

alright, wanted to post Chimera who is 7 months old now, i know shes still a puppy but she sureh as changed!

at 8 weeks when i brought her home.








and yesterday


----------



## Herzo

I didn't know you had to tape there ears up. I thought they did that all on there own.


----------



## xchairity_casex

Herzo said:


> I didn't know you had to tape there ears up. I thought they did that all on there own.


most of them do stand on there own, hers were standing when i went to get her, but the breeder wanted her ears taped for a few days to set them up straighter, (bullys ears are supposed to be on top of the head, not the sideotherwise thats bat eared and a considerd a fault)
so he showed me how to tape them while i was there.


----------



## rannmiller

Aww little Chimera is turning into quite the beautiful young lady!


----------



## CadencesMom

<a href="http://s86.photobucket.com/user/sesshy540/media/Cadence_zps2f0c1407.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k96/sesshy540/Cadence_zps2f0c1407.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo Cadence_zps2f0c1407.jpg"/></a>
Here's my baby Cadence! I don't know if you can see how much the _spots_ grew. Teehee!


----------



## Piglet44

When we brought him home at 9 weeks









Last Summer (3ish years old at the time)


----------



## NutroGeoff

Piglet44 said:


> When we brought him home at 9 weeks
> 
> View attachment 10794
> 
> 
> Last Summer (3ish years old at the time)
> 
> View attachment 10802


Oh wow! Haha. Such a cute dog!


----------



## TheHiddenAngel

Charlie at 8~9 months:


















Now (14 months in first pic 16 in second):


----------



## NutroGeoff

TheHiddenAngel said:


> Charlie at 8~9 months:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now (14 months in first pic 16 in second):


That is a very gorgeous dog!


----------



## TheHiddenAngel

Thank you


----------



## My Girl Serena

Lovely pics you have! :thumb::angel:


----------



## DavidHernandez

All the puppy pictures are Amazing and cute. thanks for the sharing.


----------



## Portia85

I love them all so much.I love puppy pics!


----------



## Santalum90

Loved the pics! I liked the pic with the birthday cake and candles. What kind of cake did Riley and piper have?


----------



## gon

Cute!


----------



## petguides.co

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> OMG - they are all so adorable!!! <3
> 
> 
> Harleigh,then/now by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Phoebe,then/now by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr
> 
> And... some things never change 😉
> 
> Cuddling,then/now by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr


----------

